# anyone know what kind of stove this is?



## scott lee (Sep 20, 2015)

I traded for this old insert last night. I'm in the process of cleaning it up and painting it. It resembles a buck stove but I'm not sure. Anyone know?


----------



## scott lee (Sep 20, 2015)

The only tag on it that I've found is a warning tag that tells you it gets hot lol


----------



## mellow (Sep 21, 2015)

That would be a Squire, an older non-epa stove.  You are going to need a Rectangle to Round insert boot to convert the exhaust.


----------



## scott lee (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks. I made one. Just curious of the brand


----------



## Fastdonzi (Sep 23, 2015)

Is the fan mounted on the Back?? A Triple wall stove?? That's a Buck.. Other than the door handles that's the same stove I just took out.. Its a Buck or a copy of a Buck.. Air intakes are exact, Shape as well....


----------



## mellow (Sep 24, 2015)

It is a Squire stove, I have refurbed a couple of them.


----------



## mellow (Sep 24, 2015)

Picture of one I did a few years ago:


----------



## Fastdonzi (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice, It looks like a collaboration of a Buck & a Fisher, Buck for the Shape, Doors and Fan Vents, Fisher for the Air controls on the door... Nice Job !!


----------



## scott lee (Sep 25, 2015)

The fan slides in the bottom of these. I tried to look up these stoves.. not much on them, all I found was parts


----------



## Cervidae (Oct 14, 2015)

I've been a long time lurker on this site, but figured this is as good a time as any to post.

That is a Squire. I got mine from my parents old house. When they moved the realtor said to get rid of it because it devalued the home by implying it was hard to heat. Pretty great wood stove for being 35 years old. Mine has no problem heating my 2200 square-foot house, but like any old smoke dragon, loves to eat cord wood.

I have mine installed with a cast iron adapter to a full length 6" stainless liner. The 6" liner is a bit undersized but functions safely. 

In case you need it, I've attached a photo of the stove testing sticker. A lot of insurers need that info to approve the install, and a lot of older stoves loose that sticker. Like you, when I installed it I couldn't find much information. I've heard they can be great retrofit candidates for secondaries and cats due to the 4 air intake controls, but I didn't want to mess with mine.


----------



## Squire (Nov 23, 2015)

mellow said:


> It is a Squire stove, I have refurbed a couple of them.





scott lee said:


> The fan slides in the bottom of these. I tried to look up these stoves.. not much on them, all I found was parts


I have a squire insert, fan was not attached when I bought it, so I don't know which way the fan is supposed to blow, any help?


----------



## Cervidae (Nov 23, 2015)

I can look at mine when I get home. I've never actually removed mine so I dont know for sure. Other option is to turn it on and see. Air should come from the top and side grill areas, and be pulled in from the bottom. If it feels like it is going the other way, try flipping it over and try again. Mine has a manual on/off and heat activated on/off.


----------



## Squire (Nov 23, 2015)

Cervidae said:


> I can look at mine when I get home. I've never actually removed mine so I dont know for sure. Other option is to turn it on and see. Air should come from the top and side grill areas, and be pulled in from the bottom. If it feels like it is going the other way, try flipping it over and try again. Mine has a manual on/off and heat activated on/off.


Fan blade has a set screw.  Is your set screw between the motor and fan blade or on the top of the fan.  Thanks for your help


----------



## Cervidae (Nov 24, 2015)

I hope these help. I'm not really sure what screw you were looking for. If you need a more detailed picture of something, let me know what and I'll try to grab it. Just ignore all the dust...


----------



## Squire (Nov 25, 2015)

Cervidae said:


> I hope these help. I'm not really sure what screw you were looking for. If you need a more detailed picture of something, let me know what and I'll try to grab it. Just ignore all the dust...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures.  The screw goes through the hub on the fan blade and secures the fan to the shaft on the motor.  Your pictures show the hub of the fan on the top so this answers my question.  Thanks


----------

